# "but i don't have any place to workout!"



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

get creative: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eipQxpu2NTc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzayio4WRGs&feature=related

jf


----------



## Flea (Mar 1, 2009)

A look at the grip strength video led me to this ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related

The 24-Hour Ghetto Workout.  Also pretty inventive, and a good business proposition to boot.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 2, 2009)

You got a stretch of floor/ground big enough to do pushups on, you got a workout space.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 2, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> You got a stretch of floor/ground big enough to do pushups on, you got a workout space.


ditto, you can do a lot of things in an area that size (especially for me  ). get some dumbbells and you are good to go

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 2, 2009)

I was waiting for the desk to flip over in the first clip, lol!


----------

